# [SOLVED] mplayerplug-in-3.55-r1 + firefox-bin-3.5.1 + amd64

## gucio1414

Witam!

Mam następujący problem:

Zawsze do odtwarzania filmikow z neta uzywalem mplayerplug-in'a, ale od jakiegos czasu (po ktoryms update) firefox nie chce mi zaladowac tego plugina. Wyrzuca taki blad pod konsola:

```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so [/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so: niewłaściwa klasa ELF: ELFCLASS64]     
```

i jakos nie moge sobie z tym poradzic, wczesniej nie mialem takich problemow, i wszystko chodzilo ok ;/ Jakies pomysly? Jakies configi jeszcze podrzucic ? Pozdrawiam.

wrzucone paczki:

www-plugins/mplayerplug-in

      Latest version available: 3.55-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.55-r1

      Size of files: 275 kB

      Homepage:      http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

      License:       GPL-2

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 3.5.1

      Latest version installed: 3.5.1

      Size of files: 17,580 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

net-libs/xulrunner

      Latest version available: 1.9.0.11-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.9.0.11-r1

      Size of files: 33,414 kB

      Homepage:      http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

      Description:   Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

 net-libs/xulrunner-bin

      Latest version available: 1.8.1.19

      Latest version installed: 1.8.1.19

      Size of files: 10,268 kB

      Homepage:      http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

      Description:   Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

----------

## dziadu

A Firefox 32 czy 64 bitowy?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> A Firefox 32 czy 64 bitowy?

 

A widzial Ty mozilla-firefox-bin 64bitowy?

gucio1414 - mergnij 64bitowego firefoksa i bedzie po sprawie. Kiedys chyba byla binpacza z mplayerplug-in co moze tlumaczyc, ze wczesniej dzialalo.

----------

## dziadu

Nie używam wiec nie wiem, ale przekonany byłem właśnie, że używa binarnej wersji 32-bitowej. Skoro nie ma 64-bitów to znaczy, że miałem rację.

Podstawowe prawo logiki: z fałszywych danych można wyciągnąć prawdziwe wnioski,

----------

## gucio1414

wersje mam 32bit: 

>>> Installing (1 of 1) www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.5.1

 *

 * NB: You just installed a 32-bit firefox

 *

 * Crashreporter won't work on amd64

Ze zrodel w sumie nie wrzucalem jeszcze firefoxa, slyszalem (czytalem), ze to niedobry pomysl i lepiej siedziec na binarce;P

----------

## dziadu

Jeśli masz system 64-bitowy i pluginy też, to jak chcesz pracować na 32-bitowej przeglądarce? Nie wszystkie pluginy sa dostępne jako binarki do 32-bitów.

Spróbuj skompilować, co tracisz?

----------

## SlashBeast

Merguj mozilla-firefox z flaga xulrunner.

----------

## gucio1414

z flaga xulrunner mialem przekompilowane. Dlugo sie bronilem przed firefoxem ze zrodel, gdzies czytalem ze sie tnie, dlugo kompiluje itd... Wczoraj zarzucilem ze zrodelek i problemy zniknely, wszystko dziala sprawnie, lacznie z  mplayerplug-in'em;) Jak widac chyba zrezygnowano z binpatch'a dla binarki firefoxa.

Dziex za pomoc,

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink: 

----------

